# Recommended Immigration Agent in India



## Cosmos (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Expats,

I see a lot of you with great success stories of migration from India to Australia which are very heart warming to read. Based on you experience, would you be so kind to suggest a good immigration organization/agencies in India to go with. I have done my bit to find companies like Visahouse, Opulentuz, Y-axis etc (but do not really know how reliable are they or their services) OR individual MARA agents with small time offices in India. 

Having done that homework and still not been able to make up my mind, I seek you kind help and guidance. Kindly suggest a one stop shop to go with wrt PR visa processing of an electronics and telecommunication engineer with 3.5 years of work experience in the field of Software/IT.

Thanks in advance for your suggestions.


----------



## Shree Ganesh (Mar 14, 2012)

Cosmos said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I see a lot of you with great success stories of migration from India to Australia which are very heart warming to read. Based on you experience, would you be so kind to suggest a good immigration organization/agencies in India to go with. I have done my bit to find companies like Visahouse, Opulentuz, Y-axis etc (but do not really know how reliable are they or their services) OR individual MARA agents with small time offices in India.
> 
> ...



Hi Cosmos, 
I have sent PM .


----------



## tryingaustralia (Sep 2, 2011)

Cosmos,

I have filed my visa application myself after closing the contract with my agent.

I personally feel, and mostly people on the forum too opine, that to file independantly is the best option - low in cost and faster.

Agents have the habits of not being upfront on a case, which may result in unwanted delays, and sometimes lodgement of incorrect info. Both of which were true in my case, so I took the reins in my hand, and am more at peace and at the top of all procedures for my case.

It is your call in the end, the thought of an agent filing does bring peace initially, but becomes a pain in the run unless they are proactive, like most of us on the forum are!

All the best in whatever you decide.


----------



## Cosmos (Apr 5, 2011)

tryingaustralia said:


> Cosmos,
> 
> I have filed my visa application myself after closing the contract with my agent.
> 
> ...


Hi tryingaustralia,

I also tried reading up, but IMO there is'nt one place to get all the information, concise and step by step. the obvious information is available at immi website, but what about the complicated cases, or the ones that are not so obvious/situation specific, thats where I get confused and feel the need of an expert advice, somone who has done it before and can guide me through.

For example, how do you decide which agency to approach and the best way to address following situation wrt skill assessment:

_A candidate is is a graduate in Agriculture (BSc (Honours) of 4 yrs) and a Post graduate diploma in Bioinformatics. Based on his Bioinformatics education he got into software industry and ever since has been in the field of software testing and QA (about 6 years now).

Since skill assessment requires one to have a bachelors degree relevant to the field of work, he cannot approach ACS as he does not have a engineering related degree. He cannot approach the equivalent agency assessing agriculture degrees as his work exp is not in that field and hence his skill may not be in the SOL list. Even if its there, he does not have work exp in that field. So either way, as per my understanding he is stuck at the first level of filing an application - skill assessment. _

How do you address this situation and is there a guidance document to help the such candidate do so? Its such situations that drive potential candidates to seek expert advice thinking immigration agents might know so 

if you or any other learned expat here is able to guide through this situation, let me know and I shall be more than happy to discuss


----------



## tryingaustralia (Sep 2, 2011)

Cosmos said:


> Hi tryingaustralia,
> 
> I also tried reading up, but IMO there is'nt one place to get all the information, concise and step by step. the obvious information is available at immi website, but what about the complicated cases, or the ones that are not so obvious/situation specific, thats where I get confused and feel the need of an expert advice, somone who has done it before and can guide me through.
> 
> ...


Well, in case of complication like you mentioned, I think RPL works. But am not sure, and will suggesst you to post a query regarding this in forum. Am sure there will be someone with similar or near simi case and will be able to guide.


----------



## Cosmos (Apr 5, 2011)

tryingaustralia said:


> Well, in case of complication like you mentioned, I think RPL works. But am not sure, and will suggesst you to post a query regarding this in forum. Am sure there will be someone with similar or near simi case and will be able to guide.


Whats RPL?


----------



## tryingaustralia (Sep 2, 2011)

Recognition of Prior Learning


----------



## Cosmos (Apr 5, 2011)

tryingaustralia said:


> Recognition of Prior Learning


Thanks a lot...need to read up on this. Whats a good site to learn?


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

Cosmos said:


> Thanks a lot...need to read up on this. Whats a good site to learn?


Since your work experience is in IT and your degree is not you have to apply for ACS through the RPL route. You would have to create two project reports to explain your work experience. 
Please read and search on this forum for RPL.


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Check out ACS website. While getting skill assessment done, you will have to submit your experience certificates and educational qualifications. They will then advice whether your work exp is relevant to the job code being assessed against. They may or may not comment upon your qualifications, depending upon the ICT content in them. If they do, you will come to know the points you will get for the same. If not, email them and ask which agency will assess your qualifications. DIAC may award you 15 points for a UG/PG degree and sometimes insist you get your qualification assessed through another agency, say VETASSESS. To be on the safer side (and if you have some spare funds of about 300-400 AUD), you can parallely get your qualifications assessed through VETASSESS. 

Please note that RPL route of ACS is not a problem at all, so long as you have skilled experience post your formal qualifications (IT or non IT does not matter), can get detailed experience certificate from all your previous companies, have all your educational qualifications' documentation, have about 400-500 AUD spared and are ready to spend a lot of time reading various RPL related threads on this forum.

To start with, do the following:

1) Read General Skilled Migration booklet on the DIAC website.
2) Read RPL Skill assessment process on ACS website.
3) Any issues in 1) or 2), post a thread on the forum and/or read the existing threads.

I was also thinking of hiring an agent to do this for me, but then decided against it. Although, I am yet to get the grant, I am happy and proud that I did it myself 

I suggest you do it on your own, there are enough folks here to help you in all matters. 

Good luck...


----------



## Cosmos (Apr 5, 2011)

PRGOPALA and KARAN,

Thanks Guys,

Checked the ACS site - Done
Searched for RPL topic on this forum - Ongoing.

Would you be able to share (or point me to he resource) that have any RPL form for Software Testing, that has been successfully assessed?


----------



## Cosmos (Apr 5, 2011)

The ACS website refers to this document 'Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants'.

Page 4 of this document lists the 5 recognised application types, of which type 3 reads as follows:

_3 - Skills Assessment
• This application is a general skills application for applicants with *at least a tertiary ICT qualification* and at least 2 years Professional ICT experience.
• The assessment result letter will report the ICT Qualifications and Employment experience suitability to the nominated occupation ANZSCO code for Points Test and skilled migration purposes._


Now how do I interpret the highlighted line...at least a tertiary ICT qualification:

a) Does it mean Bachelors or anything higher than that? In my knowledge, tertiary education is higher education which basically is Bachelors and beyond. If that is the case would my Post Graduate Diploma in Bioinformatics be considered as 'tertiary ICT qualification' ?
b) If it is considered, how do I determine if the the ICT component of my PGD coursework fulfils their definition of 'at least' ? My final degree transcript lists the following 4 ICT subjects :
i) Introduction to computers/programming (we practically learned the whole of 
ii) Internet and WWW in Bioinformatics
iii) Database and data structures
iv) Bioinformatics

The above 4 subjects pretty much covers almost all 'Key Area of Knowledge' in ICT as described in another document called 'Key Areas of Knowledge – RPL Application' published by ACS for reference to RPL applicants.

_TR.TECHNOLOGY RESOURCES
TR1. Hardware and software fundamentals TR2. Data and information management TR3. Networking
TB.TECHNOLOGY BUILDING
TB1. Programming
TB2. Human-computer interaction
TB3 & TB4.System development and acquisition
SM. SERVICES MANAGEMENT SM1. Service management SM2. Security management
OM. OUTCOMES MANAGEMENT
OM1. Organisational and Management Concepts OM2. Change management_

Parts of the last 2 categories of SM andOM, is something thats cannot be taught to freshers....in practicality everyone learns it on the job.

What do you think guys.....would my PGD coursework be sufficient for a successful ACS assessment or would I need to take the RPL route?

Is there an official platform where I can ask and get this clarification?


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Ok, here are my two cents. Areas of knowledge in RPL are basically to be related to your work experience...and not education. You pick up RPL report sample format from ACS portal and it will.become clear to you. Basically in the two project reports, that you will be making as a part of your RPL application, you have to diligently make use of as.many key.areas of knowledge.as.possible. 

Regarding education, there is something called ICT.minor and ICT major, and depending upon ICT content percentage (ICT Subjects / Total Subjects), your degree may be qualified as one. I think minor.is.25% but you.please.double check. In case ACS consider your degree as non ICT, you can (to be on safe side) get it assessed thru VETASSESS....

Hope.it helps...


----------



## Cosmos (Apr 5, 2011)

karan_2891 said:


> Ok, here are my two cents. Areas of knowledge in RPL are basically to be related to your work experience...and not education. You pick up RPL report sample format from ACS portal and it will.become clear to you. Basically in the two project reports, that you will be making as a part of your RPL application, you have to diligently make use of as.many key.areas of knowledge.as.possible.
> 
> Regarding education, there is something called ICT.minor and ICT major, and depending upon ICT content percentage (ICT Subjects / Total Subjects), your degree may be qualified as one. I think minor.is.25% but you.please.double check. In case ACS consider your degree as non ICT, you can (to be on safe side) get it assessed thru VETASSESS....
> 
> Hope.it helps...


Hi Karan,

thanks for your response. Shall check out the RPL sample reports.

However, where do I verify the ICT major and minor classificatio rules. Is there a document on their site? Also, my interpretation of it may be wrong, so, in your knowledge, does ACS provide query resolution services for such doubts?


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

ACS should ideally provide answer to such standard queries. You can also post this Q on the forum also. In the meantime, I will suggest you get your degree assessed by VETASSESS and appear for IELTS. ACS can go parallely too. At the max, if ACS recognizes your qualification as ICT one, you will loose about 14k you spend for VETASSESS qualification assessment but god forbid, if that does not happen, you will lose crucial time..

Take your pick


----------



## Cosmos (Apr 5, 2011)

karan_2891 said:


> ACS should ideally provide answer to such standard queries. You can also post this Q on the forum also. In the meantime, I will suggest you get your degree assessed by VETASSESS and appear for IELTS. ACS can go parallely too. At the max, if ACS recognizes your qualification as ICT one, you will loose about 14k you spend for VETASSESS qualification assessment but god forbid, if that does not happen, you will lose crucial time..
> 
> Take your pick


Yup you are right....Let me look at the VETASSESS assessment criteria. Wont they require work exp in the same field ( I have degree bu no work exp) ?


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

See, so far as educational assessment is concerned, assessing authority checks if your qualification's contents are in line/as good as the one offered in a similar qualification in AUS and accordingly points are accorded...work exp is not relevant in this case..in any case, your work exp will be evaluated via ACS and not VETASSESS...


----------



## Cosmos (Apr 5, 2011)

karan_2891 said:


> See, so far as educational assessment is concerned, assessing authority checks if your qualification's contents are in line/as good as the one offered in a similar qualification in AUS and accordingly points are accorded...work exp is not relevant in this case..in any case, your work exp will be evaluated via ACS and not VETASSESS...


Hi Karan,

Either I got confused form your above statement or I have reached a breakpoint going through all these  . Kindly help me understand, the difference wrt visa application.

VETASSESS website shays that along with qualification I need at least 1 year of highly relevant work exp for a positive evaluation. I have the quals but no work exp in that field. For ACS, I have the exp but may not have appropriate quals. 

How do I move from here. If you could help me with a case example like me, i think my head would start working again


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

I have a Q first. Are you reading qualification assessment or skill assessment, on their website? You should read point advice of qualification for migration...check if this also needs you to have relevant work exp...


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Please read this thread, especially message by Sabriram..you may try to PM him..

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/122828-regarding-vetassess-time-cost.html


----------



## Cosmos (Apr 5, 2011)

karan_2891 said:


> Please read this thread, especially message by Sabriram..you may try to PM him..
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/122828-regarding-vetassess-time-cost.html


Thank Karan,

Saw VETASSE site. The natinal Skills they asses does not include Agriculture Sciences. That leads me to a parallel question. If hey were to assess and find my Agricultural Science degree equivalent to their national Standards, then what? How does it help me with visa application?


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh, if that's the case then you may have to find out the right assessment authority for your qualifications. Try writing to VETASSESS to find out if they will be able to assess your qualifications..you may also visit an immigration agent (try a smaller one, not the bigger ones) and have a casual chat about your case..he will able to give you some idea about the assessment authorities in your case..


----------



## Cosmos (Apr 5, 2011)

karan_2891 said:


> Oh, if that's the case then you may have to find out the right assessment authority for your qualifications. Try writing to VETASSESS to find out if they will be able to assess your qualifications..you may also visit an immigration agent (try a smaller one, not the bigger ones) and have a casual chat about your case..he will able to give you some idea about the assessment authorities in your case..


Yes, but even if I find the right authority, how does it serve the purpose of visa application process? I know I might be sounding dumb, but can I get my education qualification assessment (equivalent point) from one authority, and work exp assesment (equivalent point) from another authority and add the point up together as a valid skill assessment for my visa application? Does it work that way, if not, how does my qualification assessment from anyone other than ACS help the purpose?


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Yes, it actually does. The authority assessing your work exp (say ACS) can only comment on your education if it is in the same area as work exp (say ICT in this case). In cases otherwise, you have to get your education assessed from another authority which, as I mentioned before, compares the content of your educational qualification with a similar degree contents from AUS and gives an advice about the point you will get for your education. In most cases, this other authority is VETASSESS. However, if after going their website if you think they will not be able to assess your qualifications, it is better you email them and cross check...

To be honest, I have also not got my qualifications assessment done from VETASSESS as someone on this forum could manage without it (similar work exp+qualification+RPL route as mine). However, I recently read some cases on forum where VETASSESS assessment was asked by CO. That's why I am recommending you the VETASSESS assessment for your qualification.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Cosmos (Apr 5, 2011)

karan_2891 said:


> Yes, it actually does. The authority assessing your work exp (say ACS) can only comment on your education if it is in the same area as work exp (say ICT in this case). In cases otherwise, you have to get your education assessed from another authority which, as I mentioned before, compares the content of your educational qualification with a similar degree contents from AUS and gives an advice about the point you will get for your education. In most cases, this other authority is VETASSESS. However, if after going their website if you think they will not be able to assess your qualifications, it is better you email them and cross check...
> 
> To be honest, I have also not got my qualifications assessment done from VETASSESS as someone on this forum could manage without it (similar work exp+qualification+RPL route as mine). However, I recently read some cases on forum where VETASSESS assessment was asked by CO. That's why I am recommending you the VETASSESS assessment for your qualification.
> 
> Hope it helps.


Now thats GEM of an answer. This makes it clear. Full marks there 

I shall check for the right authority and will get back to you


----------



## sandeep.sapo (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi Cosmos, can you please advice finally which MARA agent you chose for processing your Australia immigration?
Regards,
Sandeep


----------



## aus_immi_seeker (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm having almost same confusions as cosmos.. really curious to know the status of cosmos.. which agent he went for.. I'm BE E&C, designation SE.. Hope to get a reply soon..


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

Go for Y-axis. They are good.


----------



## narendrabj (Sep 29, 2013)

Cosmos said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I see a lot of you with great success stories of migration from India to Australia which are very heart warming to read. Based on you experience, would you be so kind to suggest a good immigration organization/agencies in India to go with. I have done my bit to find companies like Visahouse, Opulentuz, Y-axis etc (but do not really know how reliable are they or their services) OR individual MARA agents with small time offices in India.
> 
> ...


Hi Cosmos,
Could you please send the list of recommended agents for Australia as PM? o


----------



## simi1212 (Aug 22, 2013)

Cosmos said:


> Hi tryingaustralia,
> 
> I also tried reading up, but IMO there is'nt one place to get all the information, concise and step by step. the obvious information is available at immi website, but what about the complicated cases, or the ones that are not so obvious/situation specific, thats where I get confused and feel the need of an expert advice, somone who has done it before and can guide me through.
> 
> ...


Hi Cosmos,

I was in the same boat as you are in now.. and because i was not feeling confident to lodge it myself i delayed the document filing easily by one year. Later I took a call to register with a consultant (money that we pay him is the pinch here which is 80-90k). After many investigations i've registered with SK immigration consultants in bangalore. SK is MARA registered and they take money in installments i,e you pay 25k initially and only after your positive skill assessment you will be paying the next segment and so on. And they are very transparent that you will be given the ACS login information so that you can keep track of the process without any panic of them not updating you on it. I would recommend anyone to this consultant who so far i have found very professional.
Hope this helps. All the best!


----------



## narendrabj (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi Simi,
What is your immigration status to Australia?
Narendra


----------



## simi1212 (Aug 22, 2013)

narendrabj said:


> Hi Simi,
> What is your immigration status to Australia?
> Narendra


have filed docs to ACS, its in stage 4.


----------



## dharmak86 (May 12, 2015)

Hi, 

I would really like to know which are the best MARA registered migration agents based in New Delhi.


----------

